# Spot & Stalk Bear



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me the low down on bear hunting the area north of Strawberry reservoir and south of heber. I've never hunted bear so I don't know anything about it. The reason I ask is this year on my trail cams I'm getting pics of bears almost daily at one of the wallows. Are there spot and stalk tags for this area? Do you have to use dogs? I wouldn't need to use bait at this point. Just curious if it would be worth trying to get a tag next year. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Utah+bear+proclamation


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

fishawk said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can tell me the low down on bear hunting the area north of Strawberry reservoir and south of heber. I've never hunted bear so I don't know anything about it. The reason I ask is this year on my trail cams I'm getting pics of bears almost daily at one of the wallows. Are there spot and stalk tags for this area? Do you have to use dogs? I wouldn't need to use bait at this point. Just curious if it would be worth trying to get a tag next year. Thanks for the advice.


I understand what you mean:


----------



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

It seems a distorted view is out in the UTAH bear hunting world. The only restrictions a bear hunter has is he or she has to decide to bait or not. If you use bait then you cannot use hounds.

Why the udwr has come up with a spot and stalk hunt is beyound me????? The hunt has always been there. As a sportsman could ALWAYS spot and stalk bear with a bear tag (spring & september dates) . Now we have deer hunters with a bear tag in the pocket as well (october dates). 

Will be intersting what the harvest will be????

My prediction 50% harvest sucess and 55% sow harvest.
Will these numbers stay in the managemenat plan?? WE'LL SEE!!!


----------

